# Finebaum says "let's stop kidding ourselves, Bama is #1" ???



## weathermantrey (Nov 22, 2015)

I want what this guy is smoking. He thinks Bama should jump Clemson now based off what they did against Charleston Southern.

Video link to what he said can be found here: 
http://espn.go.com/ncf/team/_/id/228/clemson-tigers

Let's look at the facts:

Bama now has only win one versus a team in the top 25. That would be #22 Mississippi State. They also have a loss at home to three loss Ole Miss.

Clemson has 2 wins against teams in the top 25: #16 FSU and #4 Notre Dame.  They also don't have any losses.

SEC pumpers need to stop kidding themselves.. the SEC is not the best conference this year. The Big ten, Big 12, and Pac are far better top to bottom this year.

Bama #1???? Nah, Bama shouldn't even be the highest ranked one-loss team...


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 22, 2015)

Anxiously waiting Browning7wsm's analysis,  "Clemsux sucks, rtr"


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2015)

Finebaum said it! .....was he speaking for us on here?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 22, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Anxiously waiting Browning7wsm's analysis,  "Clemsux sucks, rtr"





Living rent free in your head


Nobody is worried about Clemsux.  Trust me.


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2015)

I believe Alabama wound pound Clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

gotta agree with the Yankee.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 22, 2015)

If Clemson is so tough, maybe they should petition to join the SEC. Them and FSU. FSU could join the west and Clemson the east. Let them both run the gauntlet.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2015)

Bama has the best defense in the country and would mop the floor with Clemson.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 22, 2015)

Clemson looks good but until they prove they can make it to the dance and/or beat Bama they still got it to prove.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2015)

billy62green said:


> If Clemson is so tough, maybe they should petition to join the SEC. Them and FSU. FSU could join the west and Clemson the east. Let them both run the gauntlet.



Have you watched any Sec football this year?



Sec was stout in the past, they are a hot mess this year.


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2015)

Finebaum is right.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 22, 2015)

Definition of bandwagon ---> weathermantrey 

I got more respect for ODoR


----------



## riprap (Nov 22, 2015)

Bama is #1 and it isn't close. I say NC beats Clemson and SC gives them all they can handle.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 22, 2015)

I like Paul.

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Local Boy (Nov 23, 2015)

billy62green said:


> If Clemson is so tough, maybe they should petition to join the SEC. Them and FSU. FSU could join the west and Clemson the east. Let them both run the gauntlet.



Please no.  Then Clemson would have to play those tough teams like Georgia Southern, The Citadel and Florida Atlantic.


----------



## Local Boy (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Clemson looks good but until they prove they can make it to the dance and/or beat Bama they still got it to prove.



As does Bama.


----------



## Local Boy (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Bama is #1 and it isn't close. I say NC beats Clemson and SC gives them all they can handle.



 on the SC part.  

The SC fans aren't even on the forum now.  If Clemson loses, even in the NC game, the Gamecock fans will come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 23, 2015)

It'll all work itself out in the playoff.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2015)

If Finebaum said it, I doubt it.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 23, 2015)

Clemson looks pretty solid, but I'd put Bama at the top. Hopefully they both win out and they get the chance to prove who's better.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2015)

come on in all you bandwagon clemsux fans.. where yall been since 1981???????????????oh yeah,, clemsoning


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2015)

Clemson has won a NC since uga has???????


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Clemson has won a NC since uga has???????



So has Georgia Tech.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

billy62green said:


> If Clemson is so tough, maybe they should petition to join the SEC. Them and FSU. FSU could join the west and Clemson the east. Let them both run the gauntlet.



Did you just call the SEC East a gauntlet?  That is one of the worst divisions in all of football.

Outside of Bama, the West isn't much better.

Once again, Alabama is propping up the rest of the conference.


----------



## homey (Nov 23, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I want what this guy is smoking. He thinks Bama should jump Clemson now based off what they did against Charleston Southern.
> 
> Video link to what he said can be found here:
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/team/_/id/228/clemson-tigers
> ...



I'm pretty sure Wisconsin,Georgia,LSU and Miss St we're all top 25 teams when they played


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

homey said:


> I'm pretty sure Wisconsin,Georgia,LSU and Miss St we're all top 25 teams when they played



Auburn was #6 at one time.  Ga Tech was in the top 15.  Mizzou was top 20.

Does that mean teams can point to those a good wins?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a flag on the play. All ACC fan members in this forum. Bandwaggoning, 5 yard penalty, repeat second down.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Did you just call the SEC East a gauntlet?  That is one of the worst divisions in all of football.
> 
> Outside of Bama, the West isn't much better.
> 
> Once again, Alabama is propping up the rest of the conference.



Alabama is a prayer lateral from not being in the NC picture. Ole Miss is pretty good, just not consistent.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Alabama is a prayer lateral from not being in the NC picture. Ole Miss is pretty good, just not consistent.



No one is head and shoulders above the rest of the field this season.  Honestly, I think Clemson could beat Bama.

The only team Bama has faced that has a somewhat balanced offense beat them.  Bama biggest wins have come against one dimensional teams.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> No one is head and shoulders above the rest of the field this season.  Honestly, I think Clemson could beat Bama.
> 
> The only team Bama has faced that has a somewhat balanced offense beat them.  Bama biggest wins have come against one dimensional teams.



Not true. Alabama beat us and we were hitting on all 8. Offense, defense and special teams were equally bad.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

Local Boy said:


> on the SC part.
> 
> The SC fans aren't even on the forum now.  If Clemson loses, even in the NC game, the Gamecock fans will come out of the woodwork.



We all know what can happen in rivalry games. Texas is no where close to the team choklehoma is.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2015)

as much as i'm enjoying watching the implosion,...I really wanted a rematch( as did the BAMA players), and it's still possible however remote.
If BAMA beats Aubbie and UF to get to the play offs, I really, really want Clemson.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> as much as i'm enjoying watching the implosion,...I really wanted a rematch( as did the BAMA players), and it's still possible however remote.
> If BAMA beats Aubbie and UF to get to the play offs, I really, really want Clemson.



Bama/Clempsome would be a good NC game.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 23, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> as much as i'm enjoying watching the implosion,...I really wanted a rematch( as did the BAMA players), and it's still possible however remote.
> If BAMA beats Aubbie and UF to get to the play offs, I really, really want Clemson.



You must enjoy watching Bama get tortured by a high powered offense...

You can go watch the replay of Bama's last two bowl games to get you in the mood...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

love this time of year. doggies get to stay home from the seccg game again, and start hating on Bama due to the dogs lack of success; even after the proper beat down in the rain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> You must enjoy watching Bama get tortured by a high powered offense...
> 
> You can go watch the replay of Bama's last two bowl games to get you in the mood...



bama has a 12 game win streak against clemson; and the last time they played Saban spanked that hiney 34-10 in the ga dome; and clemson was higher ranked than the tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2015)

tell us more bandwagontrey


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> No one is head and shoulders above the rest of the field this season.  Honestly, I think Clemson could beat Bama.
> 
> The only team Bama has faced that has a somewhat balanced offense beat them.  Bama biggest wins have come against one dimensional teams.



you really need to visit an optometrist so you can get your vision checked. Get your eyes dilated and checked for cataracts; take your significant other with you to drive you home. Next, see your Primary Care Physician and get a consult for a appointment with a Board Certified Psychiatrist. Have a nice day.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2015)

Compare and Contrast...

Clemson VS Alabama...

It's gonna be a dandy!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> love this time of year. doggies get to stay home from the seccg game again, and start hating on Bama due to the dogs lack of success; even after the proper beat down in the rain.



Did you come up with this silliness by yourself or did your momma help you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2015)

After the way the SEC west performed in the bowls last year i ain't saying anything other than i like our chances against teams like Clemson, Notre Dame, Iowa, Michigan State, etc... Oklahoma, Oklahoma State, Baylor, and TCU would give us fits.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2015)

Id like to see bama and oklahoma! I think now most ppl see our loss wasnt bec we are a bad team its cause they are pretty dang good.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2015)

homey said:


> I'm pretty sure Wisconsin,Georgia,LSU and Miss St we're all top 25 teams when they played



Sec= overated.  where these teams are ranked after this week is what counts. Yall sec homers are living in the past. Bama exposed these sec teams. They will be in the playoff again but I don't think they'll beat Clemson or Oklahoma if they make it


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> love this time of year. doggies get to stay home from the seccg game again, and start hating on Bama due to the dogs lack of success; even after the proper beat down in the rain.



Then, if Bama wins it all, try to claim a piece of the title.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2015)

The only way bama loses is if Henry gets hurt or kiffin starts thinking Brett Favre is under center and gets in the red gun offense.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Sec= overated.  where these teams are ranked after this week is what counts. Yall sec homers are living in the past. Bama exposed these sec teams. They will be in the playoff again but I don't think they'll beat Clemson or Oklahoma if they make it



The Big 10 is not a "Powerhouse conference". I hope this helps.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 24, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I want what this guy is smoking. He thinks Bama should jump Clemson now based off what they did against Charleston Southern.
> 
> Video link to what he said can be found here:
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/team/_/id/228/clemson-tigers
> ...



Know this is the internet and we should not dwell in facts but when played Alabama beat #20 Wisconson, #8 UGA, #9 Texas A&M, beat #2 LSU and #17 Miss State.  Could be the reason those that are no longer in the top 25 is because they played Alabama and got beat.    Clemson beat then #8 Notre Dame and beat #14 FSU.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you really need to visit an optometrist so you can get your vision checked. Get your eyes dilated and checked for cataracts; take your significant other with you to drive you home. Next, see your Primary Care Physician and get a consult for a appointment with a Board Certified Psychiatrist. Have a nice day.



Is there a certain point where you actually dispute that the biggest wins were against one dimensional teams?

Actually, isn't this the same things that were being said before last year's playoff?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Know this is the internet and we should not dwell in facts but when played Alabama beat #20 Wisconson, #8 UGA, #9 Texas A&M, beat #2 LSU and #17 Miss State.  Could be the reason those that are no longer in the top 25 is because they played Alabama and got beat.    Clemson beat then #8 Notre Dame and beat #14 FSU.



Then why isn't FSU and Notre Dame out of the top 25?

The reason those teams are no longer ranked is because they kept losing to team worse than Bama.  It's not really that hard to figure out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Big 10 is not a "Powerhouse conference". I hope this helps.



There is no "Powerhouse Conference" this year.  Every Power 5 conference has a few good teams, several mediocre teams, and some dook eaters.  The SEC is no exception.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is no "Powerhouse Conference" this year.  Every Power 5 conference has a few good teams, several mediocre teams, and some dook eaters.  The SEC is no exception.



so then you openly admit that you are really a closet Clemson fan.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so then you openly admit that you are really a closet Clemson fan.



Don't look now but he's right. Noles fans are like busted clocks. They are right twice each day.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so then you openly admit that you are really a closet Clemson fan.



Yep.  Only a Clemson fan can see the the SEC is just like every other conference this year.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 24, 2015)

I like Clemson okay and enjoyed what they did to ND, but Alabama would beat them everyday, and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

GAGE said:


> I like Clemson okay and enjoyed what they did to ND, but Alabama would beat them everyday, and twice on Sunday.



I don't know who would win, and don't really care.  My Noles are out of it, and I don't attach myself to anyone else.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't know who would win, and don't really care.  My Noles are out of it, and I don't attach myself to anyone else.



you are a huge ACC homer; everyone sees that but you.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you are a huge ACC homer; everyone sees that but you.



Yep, I love me some Clemson and especially Duh Ewe.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you are a huge ACC homer; everyone sees that but you.



Yep
Rebel Yell.....Uh. Errr I mean ranger, sure is


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep
> Rebel Yell.....Uh. Errr I mean ranger, sure is



Dance around it all y'all want to, Bama is one of the best teams in the nation and definitely good enough to win it all, but the rest of the conference is mediocre, at best.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why isn't FSU and Notre Dame out of the top 25?
> 
> The reason those teams are no longer ranked is because they kept losing to team worse than Bama.  It's not really that hard to figure out.



Likely Nd and FSU would be out of the top 25 if they had played more/any SEC teams.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 24, 2015)

U has a fine basketball team this year

wait, what are we discussing


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Big 10 is not a "Powerhouse conference". I hope this helps.



Nope. Not a powerhouse just 4 teams in the top 10.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Likely Nd and FSU would be out of the top 25 if they had played more/any SEC teams.






Jimbo has fared pretty well against the mighty SEC.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo has fared pretty well against the mighty SEC.



Jimbo has fared better against the SEC than the SEC has against the mighty FCS .


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. Not a powerhouse just 4 *cup cake* teams in the top 10.



Fixed it for ya Guth. No need to thank me. It's my job.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 27, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> tell us more bandwagontrey



Here you go...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Jimbo has fared better against the SEC than the SEC has against the mighty FCS .


----------

